# A quoi sert l'Apple TV ?



## aminebenk (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde, je crois que cette question à déjà été posté, mais je ne la vois nul par en faisant quelque recherche,  en plus vous allez dire quelle est bête mais je tente comme même le risque....
Alors a quoi sert le Apple TV? Combien coûte t-il au environ? Et est-il vraiment utile? Merci pour vos réponses.... et désolé pour les questions idiotes..


----------



## Simbouesse (3 Novembre 2010)

En effet ça peut paraître bête, mais j'attends la réponse parce que je ne l'ai pas trouvé par moi même, ou que j'attends le témoignage d'un utilisateur :rateau:


----------



## crazy_c0vv (3 Novembre 2010)

L'Apple TV permet de lire sur sa TV du contenu multimédia stocké sur un Mac. 
Ce contenu se limite pour l'instant aux fichiers QuickTime et compagnie...


----------



## aminebenk (3 Novembre 2010)

crazy_c0vv a dit:


> L'Apple TV permet de lire sur sa TV du contenu multimédia stocké sur un Mac.
> Ce contenu se limite pour l'instant aux fichiers QuickTime et compagnie...



Donc ne sert à rien...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2010)

aminebenk a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde, je crois que cette question à déjà été posté, mais je ne la vois nul par en faisant quelque recherche,  en plus vous allez dire quelle est bête mais je tente comme même le risque....
> Alors a quoi sert le Apple TV? Combien coûte t-il au environ? Et est-il vraiment utile? Merci pour vos réponses.... et désolé pour les questions idiotes..


Pourquoi ne pas aller voir directement sur le site d'Apple?



crazy_c0vv a dit:


> L'Apple TV permet de lire sur sa TV du contenu multimédia stocké sur un Mac.
> Ce contenu se limite pour l'instant aux fichiers QuickTime et compagnie...


C'est un poil plus complet que ça


----------



## aminebenk (3 Novembre 2010)

Non du tout, mais je voulais avoir des avis de ce qu'ils l'ont...


----------



## Seb310 (3 Novembre 2010)

aminebenk a dit:


> Non du tout, mais je voulais avoir des avis de ce qu'ils l'ont...



Personnellement, la mienne (ancienne version) me sert a avoir acces à toute ma bibliotheque sans etre oblige de brancher le PC. Source de musique dématerialisée branchée en direct sur l'ampli.


----------



## aminebenk (3 Novembre 2010)

Seb310 a dit:


> Personnellement, la mienne (ancienne version) me sert a avoir acces à toute ma bibliotheque sans etre oblige de brancher le PC. Source de musique dématerialisée branchée en direct sur l'ampli.



Merci pour ton avis, mais moi je croyais que sa nous donnais des chaînes mais a ce que je vois non, donc je ne suis même plus intéréssé. Encore merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## personnal (4 Novembre 2010)

aminebenk a dit:


> Merci pour ton avis, mais moi je croyais que sa nous donnais des chaînes mais a ce que je vois non, donc je ne suis même plus intéréssé. Encore merci pour vos réponses...



écoute franchement, je ne pourrai pas imaginer de ne plus l'avoir tellement je l'utilise :

Voici à quoi il me sert à moi :

Il me permets de diffuser sur mon écran Plasma ma bibliothèque photo avec toute ma musique pour l'accompagner selon des effets que je choisis pour les photo (exemple origami); idéal lorsque je reçois du monde à la maison, tu mets immédiatement de l'ambiance, tout le monde est scotché par la qualité de diffusion et franchement ça fait son effet.

Il me permets également de diffuser immédiatement tous les petits films que je peux faire avec i movie sans devoir passer par la case DVD, ce qui est hyper appréciable.

après avoir rippé mes DVD, il me permets de les lire directement également sans avoir à les rechercher (bon j'en ai beaucoup !) et avec une super qualité.

Il me permets d'écouter ma musique directement sur mon enceinte avec là encore une super qualité, me permets de faire des playlist  diffusés directement.

Il me permets de visionner des clips sur youtube,

je n'utilise pas encore la VOD car le téléchargement reste trop long à mon gout mais j'attendrai la mise à jour, en attendant j'utilise la VOD d'orange très efficace, mais j'ai hâte d'utilise celle de l'apple TV car la qualité est supérieurs (Orange n'est pas en HDMI - je n'ai pas la box HD-  alors qu'apple a une HDMI),

Bon ben voilà pour l'essentiel ce qui fait déjà pas mal de chose.

bien entendu, tout ceci est piloté par mon I pad avec la télécommande remote, ce qui là encore scotche pas mal de monde.....

Pour résumer, c juste un plaisir de l'utiliser, ça fonctionne bien, simplement, sans prise de tête, et pour tout ce que j'ai énuméré ça me sert très souvent....

Précision, j'ai un ecran PLASMA PIONEER 50 pouces, donc excellente qualité et un système de barre d'enceinte YAMAHA dernière génération mais bien entendu il s'intégre sur tout appareil et avec le HDMI l'image est terrible.

A plus !


----------



## aminebenk (4 Novembre 2010)

personnal a dit:


> écoute franchement, je ne pourrai pas imaginer de ne plus l'avoir tellement je l'utilise :
> 
> Voici à quoi il me sert à moi :
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta longue description de ce qu'il te sert, mais il ne mintéresse vraiment plus... Merci encore à tous, et si possible de fermer la discussion


----------



## Gwen (4 Novembre 2010)

aminebenk a dit:


> mais il ne mintéresse vraiment plus...



Est-ce que l'Apple TV t'a vraiment intéressé, j'en doute&#8201;? Ta discussion sentait le TROLL à plein nez, cela semble se confirmer.


----------



## aminebenk (4 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Est-ce que l'Apple TV t'a vraiment intéressé, j'en doute&#8201;? Ta discussion sentait le TROLL à plein nez, cela semble se confirmer.



Je ne comprends pas le mot Troll, mais sinon oui elle ma vraiment intéréssé, car j'habite au Maroc, et je n'arrête pas de changer de décodeur tv pour avoir toute les chaîne, et mon frère un ordinateur macbook, et il ne coince jamais et je me suis dit c'est une bonne marque, et j'ai voulu comme décodeur l'apple tv mais a ce que je vois ce n'en est pas un....


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2010)

En effet, ce n'est pas un décodeur. SI tu avais posé cette question dés le départ, les réponses auraient pu être mieux orientés et du coup plus pertinentes.


----------



## aminebenk (5 Novembre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> En effet, ce n'est pas un décodeur. SI tu avais posé cette question dés le départ, les réponses auraient pu être mieux orientés et du coup plus pertinentes.



Oui oui tu as raison


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2010)

Joli boitier, tres discret tres fin. recu hier donc pas encore loué de film avec. Utilisation de la télécommande assez pénible (je la trouve un peu dure et pour initialiser et taper le code j'ai un peu ramé)

On n'a que les films en location de Itunes donc une partie seulement du catalogue, on n'a pas la loc de musique ce qui est logique bien sur  mais on n'a pas non plus les podcasts donc en fait... c'est plus que limité. Youtube n'est souvent pas regardable sur une grande TV car les vidéos y sont de tres mauvaise qualité, donc en fait c'est pas un appareil au top en l'état.

Ca sert à louer des films à condition que le débit web suive, rien d'autre. Joli bonne finition, mais faut pas être trop regardant ni exigeant. Si on aime les vrais médiacenter il faut passer.

Le bon côté des choses: simple comme tout ce qui est Apple, de bonne qualité, et un tres bon son et une tres bonne image rien qu'avec un cable hdmi. En 2 mn c'était opérationnel, le plus long a été je l'ai dit de taper le code WEP avec cette télécommande... 

J'ai 14 jours pour la renvoyer à Apple je me tâte. Faut amortir le truc apres... et comme les fonctionnalités sont peu nombreuses, ca ne va pas être forcément évident. Je tenterai le streaming depuis mon MBP ce soir je vous donnerai mon point de vue.


----------



## Riot (10 Novembre 2010)

Est-ce que l'AppleTV est capable d'enregistrer des programmes qui passent à la télévision ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2010)

:rateau:


----------



## nony_ju (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour je profite de ce topic pour poser deux petites questions!! Je suis actuellement aux etats unis et je me demandais si l'Apple tv US était utilisable en France? Le 110v ne devrait pas poser de problème je pense mais pour le reste? 
Deuxième question, aux states ils peuvent avoir accès a un téléchargement illimité des séries pour 15$ par mois (je ne sais plus comment ca s'appelle)  est ce que vous savez si le même concept est prévu en France ?


----------



## ubusky (11 Novembre 2010)

Riot a dit:


> Est-ce que l'AppleTV est capable d'enregistrer des programmes qui passent à la télévision ?



non...


----------



## Gwen (11 Novembre 2010)

nony_ju a dit:


> aux states ils peuvent avoir accès a un téléchargement illimité des séries pour 15$ par mois?



Je ne pense pas, c'est une simple rumeur, rien de concret aujourd'hui.


----------

